# Does any body know what the restrictions are for height in the air force?



## castle123 (9 Sep 2004)

i am 14 years old and i want to join the air force. i am 6'0" already and i want to know what the restrictions are to be a Aurora pilot or a Hercules pilot or any type of helicopter and if there is any weight restriction?      so thank you if you answer.          :gunner: :cam:


 regards: matthew castle


(Edited by M. O'Leary to reduce "smilies" by 90%, in order to protect site bandwidth. PM sent to member.)

Edit by Ex-Dragoon Title corrected for spelling not grammar so maintain posters meaning.


----------



## JBP (9 Sep 2004)

Hello,

Your most likely better to ask a recruiter directly. They will give you all the information you need to succeed and get to that point in your life. What you need for SURE is a University degree of any kind. So keep that in mind as you enter highschool and stay in the Advanced stream of courses. You should probably go to Royal Canadian Military College after highschool if your accepted as a pilot anyway.

Of course, again, talk to a recruiter. I don't know what the height and/or weight restrictions are but you do have to be in very good shape to be a pilot on any kind!

Joe
Best of luck!


----------



## Inch (9 Sep 2004)

Joe, it's Royal Military College, not Royal Canadian Military College.  

castle, weight is only a concern on light aircraft, I can't say for sure what the Slingsbys are since I didn't fly them and the weight for the Harvard II is based on Ejection seat requirements and it's max 275lbs and min is around 110lbs or so.  All factors affecting safe ejection. As long as you're not too much over 240-250lbs it shouldn't affect you too much. 
Height shouldn't be a problem for Harvards or multi, I know guys that went through multi onto Hercs or Auroras that were 6'7" plus. Where being tall could hinder you is flying choppers, the Griffon or Sea King aren't a problem but the Jet Ranger used for basic helicopter school is quite small. A good buddy of mine is 6'4" and he made it through BHS, but I'd say that would be the upper limit. Even a little taller may not be a problem, it depends on how you're built.  Sitting height is the maker or breaker.

Hope that helps.
Cheers


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2004)

I know that 6 5" is the hight limit for most aircraft. I believe it's because any bigger and you wouldn't fit into the cockpit!


----------



## Inch (9 Sep 2004)

Where did you get that number? It could be an old figure associated with the Tutors, but the Harvards while not roomy are certainly big enough for 6'7" guys. I know for a fact there's guys that are 6'7" plus that flew the Slingsbys, Harvard IIs, King Airs and will be flying either Hercs or Auroras. For multi guys it's not a problem at all and the only bump in the road for helo is the Jet Ranger. Jets on the other hand could pose a problem but I doubt it as long as their sitting height isn't too tall.

Cheers


----------



## atticus (13 Sep 2004)

I got it from a CF-18 pilot back in 97-98 I believe, so yes, it is a old number so I think maybe that number is limted to the T-33 and CF-18 and not larger aircraft.


----------

